# Obhospodařování



## winpoj

Dobrý den,

nevěděli byste, jestli se nějak liší "obhospodařování půdy" od "hospodaření na půdě"? A co se všechno vůbec dá obhospodařovat - jen pole, nebo i lesy, louky, rybníky...?


----------



## Mišo

Chcem zvoliť dobrý prístup na zodpovedné vyriešenie prvopoloženej otázky, práve preto budem radšej pri ňom vychádzať zo sedliackeho (selského) rozumu. Tým pádom bude pre mňa dosť zbytočné až vyložene prekážajúce zachádzať do najjemnejších pojmových odlišností, čiže nebudem postupovať "prvorozkladným" spôsobom, ale budem skôr klásť dôraz na celkový dojem (z) každého slovného spojenia.  Potom pre mňa nemôže byť ničím iným ako nad Slnko jasnou vecou, že "obhospodárovanie pôdy" je plne zastupiteľné "hospodárením na pôde" a naopak. 

No a "obhospodárovať" sa dajú svojím vlastným spôsobom určite aj lesy, lúky a rybníky (teda aj na nich sa dá "hospodáriť"), akým najvšemožnejším už sťa nepôdohospodár neviem.

Ospravedlňujem sa za možnú bezobsahovú omáčkovitosť mojej odpovede, ale takhľa som sa už rozhodol.


----------



## winpoj

Ano, určitá omáčkovitost je ve vaší odpovědi patrná. Přesto děkuji za názor.


----------



## Mišo

Tak a teraz dám jasnú odpoveď, ktorá ma napadla po prečítaní otázky ako prvá, pričom nemôžem byť aj patrne neosobný:
Vskutku nemám za to, že táto otázka celkovo má byť určená ako akýsi lingvistický hlavolam.
Opakom je napríklad poučenie/ponaučenie.


----------



## werrr

To já bych v tom rozdíl viděl. „Obhospodařovat půdu“ je sloveso s přímým předmětem, takže víme, že hospodářsky využívána je právě půda. „Hospodařit na půdě“ je sloveso s příslovečným určením místa, víme tedy, kde se hospodaří, ale o podstatě hospodaření nám to neříká nic. Namístě by byla spíš otázka, jaký je rozdíl mezi „obhospodařovat půdu“ a „hospodařit s půdou“.

Obhospodařovat se dá cokoliv, třebas klidně pašalíky. Je to prostě transitivní sloveso odvozené od slovesa „hospodařit“ a znamená „hospodářsky využívat“.


----------



## Mišo

"hospodáriť na pôde" je podľa mňa obsiahlejší výraz - možno ho rovnako použiť pre hospodárenie s voľačím na pôde, ako aj pre hospodárenie s pôdou samou.
"hospodáriť s pôdou" je konkrétny výraz pre cielené hospodárenie s pôdou.


----------



## winpoj

werrr said:


> Namístě by byla spíš otázka, jaký je rozdíl mezi „obhospodařovat půdu“ a „hospodařit s půdou“.



Ano, to je možné. A odpověď?


----------



## werrr

winpoj said:


> Ano, to je možné. A odpověď?


Kdybych to věděl, tak to napíši hned! 

Osobně mám tendenci chápat vazbu „hospodařit s něčím“ jako významově širší s konkrétním významem v závislosti na konkrétním použití předložky „s“. „Hospodařit s půdou“ by tak mohlo znamenat třeba i „obchodovat s půdou“. Stejná předložková vazba je navíc možná v naprosto významově odlišných spojeních typu „hospodařit s chutí“ nebo „hospodařit (společně) s kamarádem“. Rozdíl by mohl být i mezi užitím předmětu v jednotném a množném čísle. To nám u sice u půdy splývá, ale můžeme porovnat třeba „hospodařit s pozemkem“ a „hospodařit s pozemky“. S předmětem v jednotném čísle bych to asi za normálních okolností nechápal jako obchodovat.

Vazba „obhospodařovat něco“ je naproti tomu významově zcela jednoznačná.


----------

